# Spouse ILR Croydon - full story



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

We've been helped so much by everyone who has shared their stories about FLR(M) and SET(M) - we'd also like to share the story of our spousal ILR application this week. I hope our recollections are right but please point out any corrections that need to be made.

*Working out when we can apply, and starting the application*

We had to work out an application date that would be close enough to the BRP expiry (we did fiancée visa then two FLR(M)s, so we needed to apply no more than 28 days before the end of the second FLR(M)) and would also be a date where we'd have financial evidence that was fresh enough (less than 28 days before the application date). We worked out that the earliest we could apply would be mid September, but we realised that the August bank statement would come too early to include the pay date at the end of August, so we asked the bank to change the statement date. We learned about the new process - e.g. the way that it's now online, and that the application date should now be considered to be the date that the application is paid for, with there then being some time to upload documents before the in-person biometrics appointment.


*Filling out the application*


Of course with the old paper system, it was possible to have a look through the form anytime before filling it in, and it's nice that this ability has been preserved with the new online form. You have to fill in the form with at least provisional answers to advance through it, but you can go back and amend the answers as you wish as long as you remember to sign in every now and again, up until the time you submit the application and pay for the appointment.


With the old paper form, there were separate guidance notes that gave more details on how to answer some of the questions. With the new online form, they've mostly tried to take the approach that the form should have guidance "built in", without needing separate guidance notes. I'm not sure that this has been perfected yet... for example:



I don't recall that the form does much to help you work out the date when you can apply, or explain what the date of application is considered to be

 https://www.gov.uk/english-language/approved-english-language-qualifications suggests that you should still be able to use an English test certificate that was used for a previous application, but the form doesn't give any help as to what you should put for the (required) SELT number if your test was sat before the SELT system came in. In the end we paid for another test.

 There's still the confusing wording about earning "the same amount continuously" with respect to salaried employment

 I don't think the need for payslips to be no older than 28 days on the application date was mentioned very prominently, if at all


Sometimes, on signing in to the form, we'd be presented with a message saying that some of the questions had changed. It never said which ones, though, and we were never prompted to amend any of our answers as a result....


One nice thing is that the form does generate a rough checklist of evidence that you'll need to upload according to your answers. I'm not sure that it's always guaranteed to be everything you need, but in our case I think what we submitted did agree with this list almost exactly. 


*Paying for the appointment*


We chose to make a 'Super Priority' application - another 800 pounds, but we are too nervous to wait potentially months for a decision! There's a saying in English, "where there's muck, there's brass". Well, where there's fear, there's brass too...

Completing and paying for the application locks in your answers (so make sure they're right!), and causes a link to be emailed to you whereby you can book an in-person appointment for biometrics. The biometric appointment is done at one of a number of service points, apparently outsourced to a company called Sopra Steria - see https://www.ukvcas.co.uk/home-internal .


There is now one of these service points in our town, but there were no appointments available (even the ones you need to pay extra for) for another 3 weeks, so we chose one at Croydon, where paying 75 pounds extra at least got us an appointment later the same week. Once you book the appointment, you get a confirmation with a QR code which you need to take to the appointment - it will be checked a few times while you are there.


You can also choose some extra services when you make the appointment - A document checking service, and a document scanning service. It wasn't made very clear at that point what you actually get for your money with the document checking service, so we didn't choose that, and we had a scanner (and had already scanned most of our evidence), so we didn't choose the scanning service either. 


Research elsewhere suggested that what happens with the checking service is that 2 days before the in-person appointment, someone from Sopra Steria will check the documents that have been uploaded in the 'Mandatory' categories, and presumably let you know if there are any problems, giving you time to remedy things before the appointment. That sounds good, but actually many of the documents that you DO need for a successful application belong in what are labelled 'optional', rather than 'mandatory' categories - so the logic in only checking the 'mandatory' documents seems questionable.


*Scanning and uploading the evidence*


The upload page says they allow PDF, JPEG, and PNG; that they require each file to be under 6MB, and that they recommend scanning in black and white if it helps keep the size down. 

Documents need to be uploaded in different categories, but there's not a lot of guidance as to what documents should go in which categories. Previously as we went through the various pages leading up to this point there was a big red message stating that a document checklist facility was not working - maybe if and when it works, it might provide more advice? We were pre-warned about this from this forum, so we'd saved the checklist generated at the end of the application. There is a little guidance about what you should put in the mandatory categories, but not so much about the so-called 'optional' categories (which actually seem to relate to documents that aren't optional as such...)


Apart from the confusion about categories, The page where you upload the evidence works pretty well - you choose your file and upload it; you can then preview it visually and give it a name (in addition to the filename) before you add it to your chosen category. In this way, you build up a list of documents under each category; you can sign out, and come back and sign in later to upload more (or just check that everything you carefully uploaded is still there  )

Here's how we organised uploaded our scans into categories. 

The first two categories are classed as 'Mandatory':

*Proof of Identity / Travel History*


All pages of partner's current passport


*Proof of Application*


All pages of applicant's current passport

All pages of applicant's previous passports used to come to the UK

Applicant's BRP

Declaration from Spouse (you get a link to this, emphasising its importance, as you go through the application!)

Declarations of consent for Home Office to access information (I actuallly don't think this is necessary at all - I saw no reference to it on the application form - but some other people on this forum mentioned it so I thought why not) 

The email we got when we actually paid for the application (these probably aren't necessary either, but the category is called 'proof of application', so again, I thought, why not...)


The rest of the categories are all classed as 'Optional Documents', but I don't think 'optional' is quite the right word, because some of these are definitely necessary for a successful spousal SET(M) application - perhaps they mean 'documents as necessary for your specific circumstances', or something like that...


*Residence in the UK*

9 Letters (bills, letters from HMRC, NHS, etc) to applicant (the required 6 plus a few more for luck)

9 Letters to sponsor

Council tax bill

Home Insurance

Particulars of the Property from when we bought it 

Mortgage Statements

Land Registry document (Official copy of register of title) showing ownership of house

Home insurance renewal quote


*Finances*

Last 6 months' bank statements

Mortgage Statements

Council tax bill

*Life Events*


Marriage certificate


*Sponsors / Employment*

Last 6 months' payslips (stamped and signed printouts)

Last 6 months' bank statements

P60

Proof of Employment letter

*Educational *


Life in the UK Test Certificate

English Test certficate

As you can see, there are a few things I uploaded in multiple categories - that's possibly a bit crazy, but my reasoning was that I wanted related things to all be together for each requirement - e.g. you're supposed to give evidence for "monthly housing costs", so I wanted that to all be there whether you looked under "Residence" or "Finances".


Continued below...


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

*Actually attending the appointment.*

You are supposed to take all your evidence to the appointment, in case any of it needs to be re-scanned. In the event, the only things we were asked for at any point were the QR code and the applicant's passport.

We had an early morning appointment. We were about 20 minutes early, but there was a big queue outside. People with appointments for the timeslot after ours *weren't* being let in at this point. Spouses were being allowed in, thankfully - I've read some accounts (possibly about other service points) where people other than the applicant weren't allowed in.

Once we got in (you'll need the applicant's passport and the application confirmation with the QR code), we got a raffle-type ticket with a number on and waited for it to be called. There were notices on the chairs saying that if you needed documents scanned, you'd need to pay for the scanning service.

Waiting took no more than 10 minutes - we were taken to a room with a Sopra Steria employee who took the applicants' photograph, signature and fingerprints, and scanned some pages of their passport. He then went through on the screen and checked the documents - although again he said that he was only checking the 'Mandatory' documents. After that, he asked whether we were OK for him to submit our application. That was the end of what we needed to do at the service point, and we were let out - after only about half an hour - to continue with our day. Personally I preferred the older (and cheaper!) service whereby you actually got the decision before you left. As it was, we got an email about 6 hours after we'd finished the appointment - "Important Information from the Home Office..." - well, it was very nice information from the Home Office, as it said that the application had been approved.

*Thank you all so much!*

Thank you everyone here who did so much to help! One of the more emotionally draining things I've had to do in life. Even given what immigration law states at the moment, the actual process and some of the details of how things work (or, sometimes, don't work) can make it seem that the journey is tougher than it needs to be - not sure if that's intentional or not, but I've read enough accounts here and elsewhere of people who have had problems to be very, very grateful that we made it this far.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

This is excellent, topo morto! This will be so helpful to other applicants. I am glad you have now completed the visa process and, yes, it is extremely stressful!


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> This is excellent, topo morto! This will be so helpful to other applicants. I am glad you have now completed the visa process and, yes, it is extremely stressful!


Thank you, and thanks to you for everything you've done to shed light on the new process over the past year!


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

I am so so happy for you. It actually brought tears in my eyes to read your post. You are such a kind person to take your time and write so much in details so people like me who are still going through the stressful process of this application can get help from your posts.

Thank you so much for always helping me with my application. May God bless you .


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

bluesky2015 said:


> Thank you so much for always helping me with my application.


There are so many things I don't understand about the process even having gone through it, so my story is just my story... I'm still not any kind of expert. I guess most of us feel like that, but we all have to do our best to help each other out... you helped me too with your questions and posts... I was looking at your ILR checklist too while I was preparing my documents to see if I missed anything!

All the best with your preparations - I'm sure it isn't necessary to be quite as paranoid as I was, but it worked for us :spy:


----------



## iguanaking10 (Jul 12, 2014)

Hello topo morto,

Thanks for replying to my message. Do you mind to share which software you used to create the PDF file. Many thanks


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

There are a few people who have shared their way of doing the scans, but my way of making multi-page PDF files using my Windows 10 PC was:


Scan each page as a high quality jpeg file, making sure the sequence is named in alphabetical/numerical order
Use the resizing facility in Faststone Image Viewer to make smaller (but still readable) copies of the pictures with a total size comfortably under 6MB. (You can also do things like reducing the JPG quality, etc to reduce image size).
Select the reduced files in Faststone, right-click, and Print. Select Microsoft Print to PDF as the 'printer' (it will actually just produce a PDF file when you press 'Print'). Change the Orientation to best suit the orientation of the files.

You might find that Faststone viewer isn't the easiest thing to use to resize pictures - there are loads of other photo resizers you might use. Just make sure to create resized copies and keep the originals, in case you need to repeat the process.

The reason that I 'Printed' from Faststone was that if I just tried to 'Print' to Microsoft Print to PDF from Windows Explorer (i.e. Windows' built in file browser), I found that the order got messed up. Printing from Faststone worked well.

If you are scanning a whole bunch of A4 documents and you have one of those big Printer/Copy/Scanner machines at your office, it maybe worth working out how to get it to scan stuff - it's a big timesaver to throw a load of documents through. typically those big machines can make PDFs for you, but I preferred to do it from jpegs using my process as I could easily try different amounts of resizing to find the right balance of file size and readability (plus it makes it easier to remake your pdf file if you want to e.g. re-scan a page).


----------



## grasshopper33 (Mar 17, 2014)

Excellent news! And I'm sure you've helped so many with your detailed description of the process.


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

grasshopper33 said:


> Excellent news!


Thank you! I think you've been going through all this a few months ahead of me.... did you get your SET(M) all sorted?



grasshopper33 said:


> And I'm sure you've helped so many with your detailed description of the process.


Hopefully it will be useful for a couple of weeks until they change it all again :clock:


----------



## iguanaking10 (Jul 12, 2014)

topo morto said:


> There are a few people who have shared their way of doing the scans, but my way of making multi-page PDF files using my Windows 10 PC was:
> 
> 
> Scan each page as a high quality jpeg file, making sure the sequence is named in alphabetical/numerical order
> ...



Thank you so much for writing this tutorial, I used Photoshop but it ended up a bigger file. After do some search on making PDF, I ended up installed Adobe Acrobat DC to combine all the scanned passport pages. On the UKVCAS upload site it mention the scan file should be between 150 DPI to 300 DPI. This confused me, because when all pages joint together in the PDF file the resolution will be lower. So as long as the final outcome of the PDF is readable then it is sufficient for the application?

I notice you mentioned you included previous passport for the applicant, is this applicable to everyone? I have my Spouse Visa on my most recent passport, I also have an expired passport where I had used in the past while visiting UK. Do I need to include the expired passport?


Million thanks


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

> I used Photoshop but it ended up a bigger file


So you reduced the file dimensions, but it ended up a bigger file size?

Were you definitely still saving as jpeg? maybe the jpeg quality was too high, or something....

You could try https://www.faststone.org/FSResizerDetail.htm - it might be easier to use than Faststone viewer (though I do like FS Viewer personally!)



> On the UKVCAS upload site it mention the scan file should be between 150 DPI to 300 DPI


I think that's good advice. I actually scanned most stuff at 600 dpi but then I sized it down to, say 33, or 40%, so I would have been between 150 DPI to 300 DPI in the end.



> This confused me, because when all pages joint together in the PDF file the resolution will be lower.


I'm not an expert in how the PDF file format works, but I didn't notice the images getting noticeably worse in the files made by Microsoft Print to PDF.



> So as long as the final outcome of the PDF is readable then it is sufficient for the application?


Yes, but it should be easily readable, not 'borderline'. 6MB should be plenty to play with - we scanned all our passports in nice readable resolution, full colour, and kept them at around 4MB.



> I notice you mentioned you included previous passport for the applicant, is this applicable to everyone?


The document list generated for us asked us for "All previous passports, travel documents or national identity cards that you have used to travel to or remain in the UK" (for the applicant). Have you got far enough in the form yet to see the document list?


----------



## iguanaking10 (Jul 12, 2014)

topo morto said:


> So you reduced the file dimensions, but it ended up a bigger file size?
> 
> Were you definitely still saving as jpeg? maybe the jpeg quality was too high, or something....
> 
> ...


I will try to scan again tomorrow. 

I've completed the application and paid for it today. 

On the check list it didn't mention about "All previous passports, travel documents or national identity cards that you have used to travel to or remain in the UK". In the Mandatory documents it only stated The passport issued by Malaysia, The biometric residence permit and Evidence of my partner immigration status in the UK. Maybe is different for Further Leave to Remain application? but I guess there is no harm to scan them and include it in my application.


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

iguanaking10 said:


> Maybe is different for Further Leave to Remain application? but I guess there is no harm to scan them and include it in my application.


Yes, maybe SET(M) is different in that respect? Perhaps see what other people are doing for FLR(M).


----------



## iguanaking10 (Jul 12, 2014)

topo morto said:


> iguanaking10 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe is different for Further Leave to Remain application? but I guess there is no harm to scan them and include it in my application.
> ...



I will search again tomorrow in the forum. Many thanks again for your kind help, really appreciated.


----------



## EFUser2014 (Feb 21, 2014)

iguanaking10 said:


> Thank you so much for writing this tutorial, I used Photoshop but it ended up a bigger file. After do some search on making PDF, I ended up installed Adobe Acrobat DC to combine all the scanned passport pages. On the UKVCAS upload site it mention the scan file should be between 150 DPI to 300 DPI. This confused me, because when all pages joint together in the PDF file the resolution will be lower. So as long as the final outcome of the PDF is readable then it is sufficient for the application?
> 
> I notice you mentioned you included previous passport for the applicant, is this applicable to everyone? I have my Spouse Visa on my most recent passport, I also have an expired passport where I had used in the past while visiting UK. Do I need to include the expired passport?


If you scan all the pages at the same resolution from the scanner, there should be no difference once the pages are combined. Try PDF Shaper. It can directly convert images to PDFs, as well as combine, re-order or even split PDF pages. It's a very featured but lightweight program offering plenty of utility that's completely free to use.

Note that although the maximum file size is 6 MB, there is no limit to the number of files you can upload, so you can upload as many files as necessary (just make sure to name them accordingly). My passports were scanned in full colour at 200 DPI, and each passport resulted in a 28-page 8 MB file which I then split into two 14-page 4 MB files (using PDF Shaper), but the end result was even the smallest of details being easily discernible and legible.

If you do have an expired passport that was previously used to visit/enter the UK, it's best to include it (even if your generated checklist doesn't list it) as it can only support your application and any answers given. Not including it may harm your application, so it's not worth the risk.


----------



## iguanaking10 (Jul 12, 2014)

EFUser2014 said:


> If you scan all the pages at the same resolution from the scanner, there should be no difference once the pages are combined. Try PDF Shaper. It can directly convert images to PDFs, as well as combine, re-order or even split PDF pages. It's a very featured but lightweight program offering plenty of utility that's completely free to use.
> 
> Note that although the maximum file size is 6 MB, there is no limit to the number of files you can upload, so you can upload as many files as necessary (just make sure to name them accordingly). My passports were scanned in full colour at 200 DPI, and each passport resulted in a 28-page 8 MB file which I then split into two 14-page 4 MB files (using PDF Shaper), but the end result was even the smallest of details being easily discernible and legible.
> 
> If you do have an expired passport that was previously used to visit/enter the UK, it's best to include it (even if your generated checklist doesn't list it) as it can only support your application and any answers given. Not including it may harm your application, so it's not worth the risk.


EFUser2014, thanks for your help and suggestion.  I will report back once I have finished scanning the documents... might take a while. LOL!


----------



## Paget38 (May 19, 2013)

Congratulations

Thank you for posting about your experience its most insightful.

We will be going through ILR in Jan and are starting to get things together. 
So paying priority and the application fee it works out about £3000 yeah? I've not calculated it yet but we don't want to be waiting months for an answer so priority it will have to be. 

Will you be going for citizenship next??


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

Check out johannalouise's thread about uploading, too: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/britain-expat-forum-expats-living-uk/1488420-flr-m-experience.html

ILR application fee + super priority fee was about £3200. We also had to pay for another English test 'cos the form required a SELT (which our test didn't have), and £75 for the appointment (apparently you can get free ones too, but to get one anytime soon after we applied seemed to attract a fee). I'm sure these fees can change... hopefully not before you get yours done!

No plans for citizenship just yet - current country of nationality doesn't allow dual citizenship, so it's something to think carefully about.


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi,

I hope you are having a relaxed weekend. I have two questions regarding the ILR application.

1- Once we press the submit the application button, do we have to upload all the documents at once or I can do the rest the second day and so on..?

2- On the mandatory section for documents, should I submit all our passports, BRP, marriage certificate, the declaration form, and what else because after reading someone's post here about their bad experience regarding uploading their passports, I now think I should upload all of my documents on the Mandatory section.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

bluesky2015 said:


> Once we press the submit the application button, do we have to upload all the documents at once or I can do the rest the second day and so on..?


My understanding is that you basically have until your appointment to upload - and that you can even upload during your appointment, e.g. if you scan something at the Sopra Steria centre.

I think I read that if you choose the checking service, they'll check what you have uploaded 2 days before the appointment.



bluesky2015 said:


> On the mandatory section for documents, should I submit all our passports, BRP, marriage certificate, the declaration form, and what else because after reading someone's post here about their bad experience regarding uploading their passports, I now think I should upload all of my documents on the Mandatory section.


I and others have still been successful using the optional categories too - if I had to do everything again, I would probably still do it the same, but I might make sure I upload more important things first - e.g. the mandatory docs, then other really important categories like financial and education, and then other categories that (I think?) don't have quite such precise requirements on the exact docs needed, like residence.

But then who knows, it might be better to just upload things in category order. 

I don't know if it would be worth putting more things in the mandatory categories - it might mean that the Sopra staff will 'check' them for legibility, but it doesn't sound like they're necessarily trained to fully check documents apart from the ones in the mandatory categories, so you might just end up confusing them/slowing things down. 

Perhaps as long as you make sure you have all the docs and evidence you need, make sure the scans are good quality, and (perhaps) upload the mandatory categories first, you've done all you can..?


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

topo morto said:


> My understanding is that you basically have until your appointment to upload - and that you can even upload during your appointment, e.g. if you scan something at the Sopra Steria centre.
> 
> I think I read that if you choose the checking service, they'll check what you have uploaded 2 days before the appointment.
> 
> ...


Thank you, as always, you have been very helpful.


----------



## brell1983 (Mar 14, 2017)

> We had to work out an application date that would be close enough to the BRP expiry (we did fiancée visa then two FLR(M)s, so we needed to apply no more than 28 days before the end of the second FLR(M)) and would also be a date where we'd have financial evidence that was fresh enough (less than 28 days before the application date).


I thought it was 28 days before the 60 month anniversary? we are nearing our SET(M) application and have read conflicting reports about this. Please could you comment? thanks.


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

brell1983 said:


> I thought it was 28 days before the 60 month anniversary? we are nearing our SET(M) application and have read conflicting reports about this. Please could you comment? thanks.


From your other post, you arrived on a spouse visa. From what I understand, your thinking is correct for your situation. 

We arrived on a fiancée visa then did two FLR(M)s - In our case and I believe other people's who have done that, both the FLR(M)s are granted for exactly 30 months, so end of the second FLR(M) is actually the same as the 60 month anniversary. Technically you may be right that it is better to think of it as the 60 month anniversary of the start of the first FLR(M) - I guess it only makes a difference if the FLR(M)s haven't been granted for exactly 30 months each.


----------



## Paget38 (May 19, 2013)

topo morto said:


> Check out johannalouise's thread about uploading, too: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/britain-expat-forum-expats-living-uk/1488420-flr-m-experience.html
> 
> ILR application fee + super priority fee was about £3200. We also had to pay for another English test 'cos the form required a SELT (which our test didn't have), and £75 for the appointment (apparently you can get free ones too, but to get one anytime soon after we applied seemed to attract a fee). I'm sure these fees can change... hopefully not before you get yours done!
> 
> No plans for citizenship just yet - current country of nationality doesn't allow dual citizenship, so it's something to think carefully about.



Thanks for the reply. Our application is January so cost will prob be the same since its April for the price changes.

Im gutted they don't do same day premium service as that's what we've done in the past. So we are doing the next best, super priority as 24 hr wait is long enough!


----------



## EFUser2014 (Feb 21, 2014)

Paget38 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Our application is January so cost will prob be the same since its April for the price changes.
> 
> Im gutted they don't do same day premium service as that's what we've done in the past. So we are doing the next best, super priority as 24 hr wait is long enough!


It's a decision within 24 hours, meaning it will likely be less, but if it does take longer you can get a refund.

Our appointment finished at 10:30 AM, and approval was granted at 1:30 PM. No having to lounge around in the centre for 3 hours, and we treated ourselves to a nice lunch to celebrate.


----------



## tttevolt (Dec 10, 2014)

topo morto said:


> We learned about the new process - e.g. the way that it's now online, and that the application date should now be considered to be the date that the application is paid for, with there then being some time to upload documents before the in-person biometrics appointment.


This is very alarming. It's always been the case that the application date is the date you go in for the appointment and have biometric evidence taken? I've submitted by online application already (outside of the 28 days) and my appointment will be within the 28 days. Where can I find the document explaining the new rules?


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

tttevolt said:


> This is very alarming. It's always been the case that the application date is the date you go in for the appointment and have biometric evidence taken? I've submitted by online application already (outside of the 28 days) and my appointment will be within the 28 days. Where can I find the document explaining the new rules?


I may be wrong, but I think it's think https://www.gov.uk/guidance/immigra...rules-part-1-leave-to-enter-or-stay-in-the-uk - paragraph 34G: 



> 34G. For the purposes of these rules, the date on which an application... is made is:
> ...
> (3) where the application is made via the online application process, and there is no request for a fee waiver, the date on which the online application is submitted


Others here have been in a similar situation, and have been successful in their applications after including a covering letter:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...-uk/1487032-have-i-applied-too-early-ilr.html
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...-question-about-appointment-timeline-ilr.html
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/britain-expat-forum-expats-living-uk/1476604-ilr-checklist.html


----------



## ess40 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi
I have a question with regards to payslip. I am due to apply for my ILR on the 29th Oct, I normally get pay end of the month so i will be using 6month payslip from April - Sep. My question is that, counting from the last date i was paid my last payslip is more than 28days from my application date. please is that a problem?


----------



## tttevolt (Dec 10, 2014)

topo morto said:


> I may be wrong, but I think it's think https://www.gov.uk/guidance/immigra...rules-part-1-leave-to-enter-or-stay-in-the-uk - paragraph 34G:


Found this:

https://assets.publishing.service.g...928/calculating-continuous-leave-v19.0ext.pdf

P9 - 

Applicants can submit a settlement application up to 28 days before they would reach the end of the specified period.
You must calculate the relevant qualifying period by counting backward from whichever of the following is most beneficial to the applicant:
• the date of application
• the date of decision
• any date up to 28 days after the date of application
UK Ancestry applicants have different requirements covering application dates, see: UK Ancestry.


The appointment will be 'the date of decision' thus should be ok...?


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

ess40 said:


> Hi
> I have a question with regards to payslip. I am due to apply for my ILR on the 29th Oct, I normally get pay end of the month so i will be using 6month payslip from April - Sep. My question is that, counting from the last date i was paid my last payslip is more than 28days from my application date. please is that a problem?


My understanding is that your financial documents (payslip and bank statements) are supposed to be less than 28 days old, so that would be a problem.

When does your BRP expire? Can you perhaps wait until after you have your October payslip and a bank statement showing that going into your bank?


----------



## ess40 (Feb 17, 2017)

topo morto said:


> My understanding is that your financial documents (payslip and bank statements) are supposed to be less than 28 days old, so that would be a problem.
> 
> When does your BRP expire? Can you perhaps wait until after you have your October payslip and a bank statement showing that going into your bank?


My bank statement is within the 28days and i also have the full 6months pay going in together with the payslip. My visa expires after my next payslip. Reading from the rules it only requires showing last 6moths payslip from the dat of application and if the dat of application is 29th my last payslip would be from last month.


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

tttevolt said:


> Found this:
> 
> https://assets.publishing.service.g...928/calculating-continuous-leave-v19.0ext.pdf
> 
> ...


That's a very recent document - I didn't see that one before we applied for ILR. I've seen this wording before but not in a document dealing with spouse ILR. 

Hopefully someone more knowledgeable can confirm that it means what it looks like it means!


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

ess40 said:


> My visa expires after my next payslip.


When exactly does your visa expire?


----------



## ess40 (Feb 17, 2017)

topo morto said:


> When exactly does your visa expire?


29th oct


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

ess40 said:


> 29th oct


Why haven't you applied already? If your situation is the same as most people's, I think you could have applied any time from 28 days before 29 Oct - i.e. you could have applied pretty much any time this month...? perhaps I am misunderstanding you...


----------



## ess40 (Feb 17, 2017)

topo morto said:


> Why haven't you applied already? If your situation is the same as most people's, I think you could have applied any time from 28 days before 29 Oct - i.e. you could have applied pretty much any time this month...? perhaps I am misunderstanding you...


We applied late due to some financial issues


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

ess40 said:


> We applied late due to some financial issues


So can you apply now? Or do you literally mean that the first day you will be able to apply is the day your visa expires?


----------



## ess40 (Feb 17, 2017)

topo morto said:


> So can you apply now? Or do you literally mean that the first day you will be able to apply is the day your visa expires?


Yes that is correct as that is when we will have the complete funds for the application. Reason why i was asking if i can apply with my last payslip because it might be two late to use this months payslip.


----------



## styam (May 30, 2014)

topo morto said:


> That's a very recent document - I didn't see that one before we applied for ILR. I've seen this wording before but not in a document dealing with spouse ILR.
> 
> Hopefully someone more knowledgeable can confirm that it means what it looks like it means!


Hi topo morto,

First of all, thank you for this thread - it has been very helpful in our preparations for our SET(M) application.

This document was published on 1 October 2019. Unfortunately it doesn’t cover those people, who are currently on FLR(M) and are applying for SET(M). It clearly lists all the categories on page 4 (Categories covered by this guidance). Whether it was done intentionally or unintentionally IS a big question! It looks like FLR(M)->SET(M) doesn’t have any guidance in terms of “calculating continuous period in UK”.

I don’t understand why not build into online application a mechanism based on the supplied dates that determines if your application is too early? It would allow one to continue with filling in the details, but would prevent from submitting before the required date.


----------



## tttevolt (Dec 10, 2014)

styam said:


> This document was published on 1 October 2019. Unfortunately it doesn’t cover those people, who are currently on FLR(M) and are applying for SET(M). It clearly lists all the categories on page 4 (Categories covered by this guidance). Whether it was done intentionally or unintentionally IS a big question! It looks like FLR(M)->SET(M) doesn’t have any guidance in terms of “calculating continuous period in UK”.


Although, From the front page sitckey '28-days rule', Jopa said 
'Generally speaking, your most recent payslip and corresponding bank statement must be no older than 28 days on the date of your online application. It's not 28 days before biometric appointment and submission of documents. *In the case of premium centre application (same-day, in-person in UK), it's on the date of appointment.* '

So I assume the premium service day is considered as the application day in some way as well. I'd hope so anyway.


----------



## tttevolt (Dec 10, 2014)

Also in the same thread, Joppa again, on whether application date is the day you go to the premium service centre:

For those applying in UK at premium centre, yes. For those applying abroad, date of online application.


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

tttevolt said:


> Although, From the front page sitckey '28-days rule', Jopa said
> 'Generally speaking, your most recent payslip and corresponding bank statement must be no older than 28 days on the date of your online application. It's not 28 days before biometric appointment and submission of documents. *In the case of premium centre application (same-day, in-person in UK), it's on the date of appointment.* '


That post was written a long time before the current online system came into play.


----------



## tttevolt (Dec 10, 2014)

topo morto said:


> That post was written a long time before the current online system came into play.


feel like a headless chicken here... 
wonder why they forgot to include SETM in the guidance... nicely done. 

Thanks for the thread btw, super helpful.


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

tttevolt said:


> feel like a headless chicken here...


So did I - I just tried to do my best to act like the other headless chickens here!

It's unfortunate that (as styam suggests) with the new online system they haven't built in a bit more guidance.

As mentioned, others in your situation have been successful, at least with a covering letter. So maybe the guidance really is per the document you linked, or maybe there is at least a bit of leeway.


----------



## styam (May 30, 2014)

topo morto said:


> ... We also had to pay for another English test 'cos the form required a SELT (which our test didn't have) ...


This is very interesting, because the latest version of the online application has only the question about meeting the knowledge of English requirement, which could be worded much much better (possibly was taken from a completely different application type), and only 2 possible answers “Yes” or “No”. There is NO field anymore to “provide the SELT unique electronic reference number”. Moreover, the document list doesn’t include any reference to IELTS certificate in either case (answering yes or no).


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

styam said:


> This is very interesting, because the latest version of the online application has only the question about meeting the knowledge of English requirement, which could be worded much much better (possibly was taken from a completely different application type), and only 2 possible answers “Yes” or “No”. There is NO field anymore to “provide the SELT unique electronic reference number”. Moreover, the document list doesn’t include any reference to IELTS certificate in either case (answering yes or no).


Possibly a good thing that they've changed it, though a shame about the lack of clarity.

I did try restarting the form again not so long ago and it still forced the SELT answer, so it must be a recent change.


----------



## styam (May 30, 2014)

topo morto said:


> Possibly a good thing that they've changed it, though a shame about the lack of clarity.
> 
> I did try restarting the form again not so long ago and it still forced the SELT answer, so it must be a recent change.


How was the question phrased in your application form? Here is what you get at the moment:

*Did you meet the knowledge of English requirement as part of an indefinite leave application made on or after 28 October 2013?*
_Applicants who applied for, and obtained, settlement on or after the 28th October 2013 using an English language qualification at level B1 or above can use this as evidence of their knowledge of English language. However if this qualification was not used and accepted for their settlement application, it cannot be used for this application._

For a moment, this is an application for a settlement and they are referring to some other settlement application ... : “if this qualification was not used and accepted for their settlement application”.
It almost looks like this wording came from a naturalisation application, because only then all this nonsense makes sense!


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

styam said:


> How was the question phrased in your application form?


"Select which qualification you have obtained to prove your knowledge of the English language", followed by some options of particular qualifications. If we chose the one we'd actually taken, we couldn't get any further without entering a SELT number.


----------



## styam (May 30, 2014)

topo morto said:


> "Select which qualification you have obtained to prove your knowledge of the English language", followed by some options of particular qualifications. If we chose the one we'd actually taken, we couldn't get any further without entering a SELT number.


I am speechless ... must be some kind of technical mistake in the current version.


----------



## styam (May 30, 2014)

On the subject of scanning documents, if you can generate JPEG’s, you can then insert them into a MS Word document, which can then be saved as a PDF file (at least the latest 2 versions of MS Office have a built in plugin that allows this PDF conversion).

topo morto, can you please share whether or not you scanned different types of documents into the same PDF file. For example, did you scan all 9 Letters to applicant/sponsor as 18 different files or just one file that had them all?


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

styam said:


> topo morto, can you please share whether or not you scanned different types of documents into the same PDF file. For example, did you scan all 9 Letters to applicant/sponsor as 18 different files or just one file that had them all?


Mostly I combined them into the same file. The only thing I uploaded as separate files was my 6 payslips, but that wasn't for any very good reason really.


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

styam said:


> I am speechless ... must be some kind of technical mistake in the current version.


If it's any consolation, our version had a clear technical mistake in too, insofar as you had to put in a SELT number, but people who did their exams 5 years ago wouldn't have one.

It's not as if we pay thousands of pounds for this service or anything .


----------



## neilcperks (Aug 7, 2014)

Looks like the new form was designed by someone anxious to get home early on a friday. As STYAM said you cant enter the English Language requirement, no requirement for proof of habitation, the sponsors passport has been removed from the mandatory documents. The only good thing is you are only required to list absences from UK of over 2 weeks; we had well over 20, but only 2 over 2 weeks, phew.

Submitted the form on Friday and got an appointment 1st November, so not bad.

Uploaded all the documents, including English Language certificate, proof of cohabitation, sponsors passport, etc, plus a note in the mandatory documents section clarifying a few things including the apparently missing items in the form.

We shall see.

Cheers


----------



## joysleep1 (Jul 1, 2015)

topo morto said:


> We've been helped so much by everyone who has shared their stories about FLR(M) and SET(M) - we'd also like to share the story of our spousal ILR application this week. I hope our recollections are right but please point out any corrections that need to be made.
> 
> *Working out when we can apply, and starting the application*
> 
> ...



Thanks for your story.

I wanted to ask i plan on using the priority service for my wife sometime next year but i plan on using the document scanning service. So in that case, do i just need to bring my originals to the appointment. 

Do i have to scan any of the documents prior to attending the appointment if i choose this option? 

Thanks


----------



## styam (May 30, 2014)

topo morto said:


> If it's any consolation, our version had a clear technical mistake in too, insofar as you had to put in a SELT number, but people who did their exams 5 years ago wouldn't have one.


So I take it that in your case you would die for having our version of that language requirement section 

On a slightly serious note though, I don’t think the people that are actually developing those forms have a slightest idea/vision of what is required or what is demanded of them. The basic logic isn’t present. I don’t think the people that are setting up the requirements are actually testing the end product. To be honest I don’t think that anybody apart from poor applicants actually is testing that pile of nonsense. So why not create, even if it’s a one way traffic, a feedback form to submit any errors. I was recently helping my mother to apply for a visitor visa. Those forms much more stable and have a link to report any issues with the page. No comments.


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

styam said:


> So I take it that in your case you would die for having our version of that language requirement section


Perhaps the Home Office and Sopra Steria could see it as another moneyspinner? People could pay 75 quid extra for the version of the form that they prefer.



styam said:


> On a slightly serious note though, I don’t think the people that are actually developing those forms have a slightest idea/vision of what is required or what is demanded of them.


:amen:



styam said:


> So why not creating, even it’s a one way traffic, a feedback form to submit any errors.


I think there was an opportunity at one point to send feedback, but still being under immigration control, we were frightened to rock the boat!

When you call up the helpline and ask about these kind of things they are just as in the dark as we are.


----------



## Kwame O (Apr 24, 2014)

ess40 said:


> 29th oct


I don’t know which bank you use, but I think if you ask your bank to give you a statement from 27 Sept 2019 to 22 Oct 2019, they should be able to print that for you. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## tttevolt (Dec 10, 2014)

neilcperks said:


> Looks like the new form was designed by someone anxious to get home early on a friday. As STYAM said you cant enter the English Language requirement, no requirement for proof of habitation, the sponsors passport has been removed from the mandatory documents. The only good thing is you are only required to list absences from UK of over 2 weeks; we had well over 20, but only 2 over 2 weeks, phew.
> 
> Submitted the form on Friday and got an appointment 1st November, so not bad.
> 
> ...


GOOD LUCK!!! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## joysleep1 (Jul 1, 2015)

neilcperks said:


> Looks like the new form was designed by someone anxious to get home early on a friday. As STYAM said you cant enter the English Language requirement, no requirement for proof of habitation, the sponsors passport has been removed from the mandatory documents. The only good thing is you are only required to list absences from UK of over 2 weeks; we had well over 20, but only 2 over 2 weeks, phew.
> 
> Submitted the form on Friday and got an appointment 1st November, so not bad.
> 
> ...


Yh i was just mentioning to my work colleague that is about to submit the ILR SET M for her husband. I was telling her not to forget proof of correspondence.

She was telling me that on the online checklist, it does not mention anywhere that they require this. I was confused because i thought the 6 joint pieces or 12 individual pieces was a MUST.

So she showed me the part before she submits and the checklist mention nothing about correspondence.

It is very confusing? If it technically does not ask for it, then is it really needed?


----------



## neilcperks (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi joysleep1, I agree there is a lot strange about the current form, incl no mention of the proof of cohabitation, but I would include all the things you think need to be there to be safe, like the correspondence and the English language certificate, and partners passport. Although not mentioned in the form they are probably mentioned elsewhere on the HMRC website in other related documents.

I suppose you could technically argue otherwise, but not worth the considerable risk.

Hope all goes well for your friend.


----------



## joysleep1 (Jul 1, 2015)

neilcperks said:


> Hi joysleep1, I agree there is a lot strange about the current form, incl no mention of the proof of cohabitation, but I would include all the things you think need to be there to be safe, like the correspondence and the English language certificate, and partners passport. Although not mentioned in the form they are probably mentioned elsewhere on the HMRC website in other related documents.
> 
> I suppose you could technically argue otherwise, but not worth the considerable risk.
> 
> Hope all goes well for your friend.


But if its not asking for any of this stuff, under what section do you upload documents to support your application?


----------



## neilcperks (Aug 7, 2014)

Doesn't matter, it's up to you, there is nothing predefined. I put partners passport in Mandatory, cohabitation letters under Resident in UK, and language under Education. See topo morto original post for sections and examples.


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

topo morto said:


> *Actually attending the appointment.*
> 
> You are supposed to take all your evidence to the appointment, in case any of it needs to be re-scanned. In the event, the only things we were asked for at any point were the QR code and the applicant's passport.
> 
> ...


Topo Morto, thank you for your posts and information. Very helpful.

I wasn't quite clear what the QR code is about and how you get it? Is it that you just need to take a note of it (with you to the appointment)?


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

Richjohn said:


> I wasn't quite clear what the QR code is about and how you get it? Is it that you just need to take a note of it (with you to the appointment)?


A QR code is a kind of two dimensional barcode ('QR codes' are not specific to the home office, but I guess this particular one identifies you to them). You'll want to ensure you have it with you at the appointment - ideally printed out as it might be a bit fiddly trying to show it on your phone.


----------



## megasaurus (Nov 7, 2016)

Congrats!

I just received my acceptance for my FLRM so its gonna be awhile til I apply for ILR. This might be a stupid question, but on nearly everyone's ILR checklists I've seen they have a land registry document n all that. Don't you only get those if you're a homeowner? If we're still renting by the time of ILR will that be a problem? I couldn't see being a homeowner as one of the requirements but what do I know haha


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

That’s not a problem. If you don’t own a home (and lots of applicants don’t) you will need to submit a rental tenancy agreement.


----------



## megasaurus (Nov 7, 2016)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> That’s not a problem. If you don’t own a home (and lots of applicants don’t) you will need to submit a rental tenancy agreement.


Perfect. Thank you!


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

we are living with spouses parents - will we need a property inspection report? The checklist on the SETM form doesnt mention it at all. Any ideas? It only asks for:

1. Proof of property ownership from the owner of the property you live in, such as a mortgage statement
2. Copy of an ID document of the owner of the property you live in, such as a passport
3. Letter signed by the owner of the property you live in stating that you have permission to live there


----------



## Sp1115 (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi, I just had a quick question. Are babies (1 year old) allowed to the biometric appointment in Croydon?


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

Sp1115 said:


> Hi, I just had a quick question. Are babies (1 year old) allowed to the biometric appointment in Croydon?


We definitely saw a couple of babies in prams going in with their families when we had our appointment, but I don't know if that's guaranteed to be allowed. 

(There are accounts on here of people stating that spouses weren't allowed in, and also accounts where they weren't... so things can vary!)


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

This thread has been most helpful. My biometrics appointment is soon and I have all my documents uploaded on the website now. I had one final query if anyone can help please-

When uploading passports (Applicants current and previous and sponsors)- do we have to scan every page, including the completely empty ones? Or are we ok to scan only the pages that have information and visas and stamps on them? In the past, I have only ever submitted used pages scans and it has been fine but I am seeing that people are saying they upload every single passport page and wondered if this is now an iron clad expectation?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

We scanned every page of each passport being submitted, including empty pages. I am not sure if this is a requirement but I feel it is worth the effort to be on the safe side.


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you for your response. It is understandable, always safer than sorry but that will be so so tiresome  haha as if this whole dang process isn't anyway.

If anyone else has submitted it just used pages scanned, do share your view, regardless, I will just go and scan all the darn pages.....


----------



## grasshopper33 (Mar 17, 2014)

Kimi2490 said:


> Thank you for your response. It is understandable, always safer than sorry but that will be so so tiresome  haha as if this whole dang process isn't anyway.
> 
> If anyone else has submitted it just used pages scanned, do share your view, regardless, I will just go and scan all the darn pages.....


Hi Kimi

I scanned all the pages of my current passport and my spouse's British passport. For my old passports I only scanned the pages that were used. ILR granted. My best advice is to use a good, fast scanner! After struggling with my silly scanner at home, I was lucky enough to be allowed to use the copy machine at work that was so, so fast! Good luck to you!


----------



## tarb (May 18, 2017)

So after booking the only available appointment in the 2 centres closest to me on Tuesday, which isn't until Jan 3rd, I uploaded all of the documents last night. Is there a way to view the documents after you have uploaded them? All i can see is the beginning and end of the file name and an option to remove, but no option to view. It would be pretty handy if I could see them to check I have uploaded everything correctly eg not the the same bank statement twice as they all had similar file names and there is no way to see! I know when it gets closer I'll start getting a bit neurotic about it and would rather not have to delete them all and add them again with shorter file names to be sure.


----------



## sprite75 (Aug 11, 2014)

joysleep1 said:


> Yh i was just mentioning to my work colleague that is about to submit the ILR SET M for her husband. I was telling her not to forget proof of correspondence.
> 
> So she showed me the part before she submits and the checklist mention nothing about correspondence.
> 
> It is very confusing? If it technically does not ask for it, then is it really needed?


I've made screenshots of the document checklist, and it is in the list of 'Other Documents'.
possibly they've had enough complaints that they added it back in?


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

tarb said:


> So after booking the only available appointment in the 2 centres closest to me on Tuesday, which isn't until Jan 3rd, I uploaded all of the documents last night. Is there a way to view the documents after you have uploaded them? All i can see is the beginning and end of the file name and an option to remove, but no option to view. It would be pretty handy if I could see them to check I have uploaded everything correctly eg not the the same bank statement twice as they all had similar file names and there is no way to see! I know when it gets closer I'll start getting a bit neurotic about it and would rather not have to delete them all and add them again with shorter file names to be sure.


did you pay extra for a quicker appointment or did you only look for a normal appointment?


----------



## sprite75 (Aug 11, 2014)

tarb said:


> Is there a way to view the documents after you have uploaded them? All i can see is the beginning and end of the file name and an option to remove, but no option to view.


disclaimer: I haven't uploaded mine yet (hopefully by lunchtime), and I renamed them as a I scanned, purely for my own filing system. I doubt the people in UKVI are going to look at my lovely file names. 

If you hover the mouse over the name, does it appear?

Otherwise, the easiest thing I can think of is to open your computer folder where all the scans are, sort by name, and check the end of each file name there, then on the application, to see that you've uploaded everything you intended, where you intended.
Pain in the butt, but put on some good music and give yourself an hour to go through it?


----------



## tarb (May 18, 2017)

Thanks for your replies. I had to pay £60 for one of their non core centres....the one in my city had no appointments, the one in a town an hour away had one appointment available, that was it. I didn't pay for priority if thats what you mean.

As for file names, unfortunately it cuts out the middle which is where I can see what the files are! So for example I've called it Lloyds November Bank Statement and it appears on the website as Lloyd....ement.pdf and that could be any of the 6 bank statements as I can't see the document nor the full file name with the month! I think my only way around is to remove them, shorten the file names and upload them again to be sure, unless I am missing something.


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

tarb said:


> As for file names, unfortunately it cuts out the middle which is where I can see what the files are! So for example I've called it Lloyds November Bank Statement and it appears on the website as Lloyd....ement.pdf and that could be any of the 6 bank statements as I can't see the document nor the full file name with the month! I think my only way around is to remove them, shorten the file names and upload them again to be sure, unless I am missing something.


Just add a number in front of each, makes it far easier to see they're different files. In addition, just double check when you do upload each file that it's the one you intended to upload.


----------



## mu08 (Sep 25, 2019)

So I have just submitted my application, turns out I only have Enhanced locations nearby and no core so I had to pay an additional £60 for the biomettics appointment.

It would cost that much for me to get to Birmingham or Croydon where they have core centres.

I do have a question though, on the biometrics email it states I need to take my supporting documents with me? Is this correct even though I have already uploaded these online?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes, you must take them with you. They will re scan your passport and BRP card and will check to make sure your other documents are legible. They can then rescan any document that may be unclear or missing, if necessary.


----------



## Paget38 (May 19, 2013)

In regards to declaration of consent for the home office to access information. Does the link for this also pop up like the declaration from spouse? If not where would i get it from?


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

It didn’t pop up for us and I downloaded from 
https://visas-immigration.service.gov.uk/documents/family_consent.pdf

But that was a few months ago. Hopefully someone who has applied more recently will confirm.


----------



## Paget38 (May 19, 2013)

Thanks.

I will look at the link.


----------



## Paget38 (May 19, 2013)

I've printed off all 3 consent forms.
Would Part 3 the third party sponsor form, need to be signed by my mother for the Gifted money?


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

Thank you for taking the time in writing this. Certainly helps me!! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paget38 (May 19, 2013)

Just wanted to say thanks again for this post. I used it for a guide and got ILR on the 7th Jan


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

Paget38 said:


> Just wanted to say thanks again for this post. I used it for a guide and got ILR on the 7th Jan


Great to hear you got your ILR, many congratulations! Hope you can enjoy a moment of calm before the next thing to worry about comes along...


----------

